# Bruce Sringsteen- Wrecking Ball Tour



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bruce Springsteen- Wrecking Ball Tour*

Did anyone go to Wembley or Glasgow to see the Boss or are going to the Coventry gig?

Saw him on Tuesday night at Hampden Park. Have to say that it was 1 of the best gigs Ive ever seen. Through the years Ive seen many a band Genisis, the Stones, to name but 2.

This was the best Ive seen. The beautiful summer weather helped, but he sure did get the whole place jumping. Over 3 1/2 hours non-stop of Springsteen class. Not too shabby for a guy of 63.

It was my 1st time seeing Springsteen and the E Street band...Certainly wont be my last.

Steve


----------

